# Hickory Run Family Campground - Denver, Pa



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

Over the weekend we drove around Denver, PA looking at campgrounds to pick a site for a weekend. We drove all through Hickory Run Family Campground in Denver, PA and picked a few sites we really liked. Nice thing was no one was there so we could drive all over to check it out







Anyway, I looked the CG up on some review sites and they did not get good reviews. One RV'r posted two seperate reviews complaining of the same thing, drinking and golf carts all over. There were also reviews stating no money went back into improving the CG. To be honest, it did not look that bad, although there was no one there doing anything considering it opens April 1st.

I was wondering if anyone in the PA/NJ/MD area has ever camped here and if so, what are your pros and cons?

Thank you,


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have never been there, but I guess the strict rules that there are at my local county and state campgrounds have made for a mostly enjoyable time. There are no alcoholic beverages allowed in public, no unregistered vehicles on roads(read.......no golf carts) and a few other rules that make no sense.

I have been to one campground that allowed golf carts and I will never go to a campground that allows it again, between kids riding all over on them, but I had more than one close call while riding my mountain bike.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We, along with several friends from here, have gone there for years. Sometimes multiple times a year.....

It is nothing special, but it does serve us well. We always stay in the pull thru sites on the right side of the driveway. They are water and electric sites. The pool is good.

They could spend some money to update things, but we don't go there looking for a 5 star resort. The golf carts generally stay on the other hill, and don't venture over to where we are.

Overall, it suits our needs. If you go expecting a "resort", then Lake in Wood or Spring Gulch are better options......along with more $$$$$


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We camped there the weekend they had their bull roast - its was pretty good...As far as the golf carts, we camped in the area on the right (water and electric pull through) with our own group so we didn't have any golf carts.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> We, along with several friends from here, have gone there for years. Sometimes multiple times a year.....
> 
> It is nothing special, but it does serve us well. We always stay in the pull thru sites on the right side of the driveway. They are water and electric sites. The pool is good.
> 
> ...


What he said







We were there last year for their Bull Roast weekend and it was nice place, nice lake/pond to play in..........

The reviews about drinking were probably Written after Huntr70's visits LOL.

They have a pig roast and a bull roast weekend in April http://www.pacampgrounds.com/activity_schedule.htm

We got t get you signed up for the Raystown Rally


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> We, along with several friends from here, have gone there for years. Sometimes multiple times a year.....
> 
> It is nothing special, but it does serve us well. We always stay in the pull thru sites on the right side of the driveway. They are water and electric sites. The pool is good.
> 
> ...


What he said







We were there last year for their Bull Roast weekend and it was nice place, nice lake/pond to play in..........

The reviews about drinking were probably Written after Huntr70's visits LOL.

They have a pig roast and a bull roast weekend in April http://www.pacampgrounds.com/activity_schedule.htm

We got t get you signed up for the Raystown Rally
[/quote]

x3 ditto what they said


----------



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all.

We plan on booking the one site we liked along the stream/creek. The furry people will enjoy playing in the water









I honestly do not care about drinking, I so enjoy my wine. I am only concerned if out of control and rude.


----------

